# iCloud et Carnet d'adresse



## LWayne (13 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à tous ,

Je découvre à l'instant iCloud, et force est de constater que tout n'est pas aussi simple que prévu : 
après avoir synchronisé l'app Contacts d'iCloud avec Carnet d'adresses sur Mac, je découvre avec joie que dans cette dernière application, toutes mes fiches sont en double...
En gros :
- fiches en double sur le Mac
- normal sur iCloud
- la suppression d'une des deux fiches sur le Mac entraine la disparition des deux sur le mac et l'effacement de l'unique présente sur iCloud
- une fiche ajoutée sur iCloud ou sur le Mac apparait en double sur le Mac, et là encore la suppression d'une des deux entraine la disparition de toutes les fiches

La solution m'échappe pour le moment...

Est-ce pareil chez vous ?


----------



## nokiwi (13 Octobre 2011)

LWayne a dit:


> Bonjour à tous ,
> 
> Je découvre à l'instant iCloud, et force est de constater que tout n'est pas aussi simple que prévu :
> après avoir synchronisé l'app Contacts d'iCloud avec Carnet d'adresses sur Mac, je découvre avec joie que dans cette dernière application, toutes mes fiches sont en double...
> ...


 
Comment fais-tu pour "synchronisé l'app Contacts d'iCloud avec Carnet d'adresses sur Mac" ?

J'ai mis à jour mon Mac OS X Lion hier et j'ai donc iCloud.

J'ai activité iCloud sur mon Macbook Air, et donc le partage et la synchronisation de mes contacts et calendriers (entre autres).

Quand je me connecte sur *www.iCloud.com* avec mon identifiant Apple (qui n'est pas mon adresse @me.com, mais qui est le même que celui que j'utilise sur mon Macbook Air), et que je clique sur Contacts ou Calendriers, je ne vois pas du tout les contacts que j'ai sur mon Macbook Air.

Comment as-tu fait s'il te plait?

Merci.


----------



## LWayne (13 Octobre 2011)

Il faut aller sur ton mac dans le panneau de préférences, menu iCloud, et cocher la case Contacts.


----------



## nokiwi (13 Octobre 2011)

LWayne a dit:


> Il faut aller sur ton mac dans le panneau de préférences, menu iCloud, et cocher la case Contacts.


 
Oui oui, c'est bien ce que j'ai fait.

Mais ensuite, iCloud est censé récupérer tous mes contacts automatiquement, n'est ce pas?
Ou y a-t-il une manipulation à effectuer?

Est ce que je peux voir quelque part que la synchronisation s'est bien passée?

Parce que quand je me connecte sur www.icloud.com, je ne vois pas mes contacts, ni mes calendriers...

Merci.


----------



## glop06 (13 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,
Apres le passage sur Icloud, j'ai aussi le doublement de mes contacts sur mon mac. Bizarrement sur les i  devices comme sur icloud.com, pas de problème...
Bizarre aussi qu'après la création d'icloud à partir d'un compte itunes, et la création d'un nouveau compte e-mail @me.com, je me retrouve dans le panneau de préférences>compte e-mail avec un compte icloud principal et un compte icloud secondaire avec juste la nouvelle adresse @me.com créé précédemment. Les deux ont une encoches pour calendrier et contact. Les calendriers eux ne sont bizarrement pas dédoublés.

Quelqu'un a une idée? Pourquoi un compte principal, secondaire?


----------



## LWayne (13 Octobre 2011)

nokiwi a dit:


> Oui oui, c'est bien ce que j'ai fait.
> 
> Mais ensuite, iCloud est censé récupérer tous mes contacts automatiquement, n'est ce pas?
> Ou y a-t-il une manipulation à effectuer?
> ...



Je n'ai pas eu plus de manipulation à faire pour récupérer les contacts sur iCloud. Par contre je n'ai pas encore récupéré mes calendriers. Regarde dans les préférences de Carnet d'adresses, dan sels Comptes, que la case Activer ce compte soit bien cochée pour le compte iCloud, ça vient peut-être de là ?


----------



## Macuhambo (13 Octobre 2011)

Même problème, avec impossibilité de fusionner les adresses sur le Mac. Pour l'instant la carnet d'adresse de l'IPAD n'a pas bougé.


----------



## LWayne (13 Octobre 2011)

glop06 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Apres le passage sur Icloud, j'ai aussi le doublement de mes contacts sur mon mac. Bizarrement sur les i  devices comme sur icloud.com, pas de problème...
> Bizarre aussi qu'après la création d'icloud à partir d'un compte itunes, et la création d'un nouveau compte e-mail @me.com, je me retrouve dans le panneau de préférences>compte e-mail avec un compte icloud principal et un compte icloud secondaire avec juste la nouvelle adresse @me.com créé précédemment. Les deux ont une encoches pour calendrier et contact. Les calendriers eux ne sont bizarrement pas dédoublés.
> 
> Quelqu'un a une idée? Pourquoi un compte principal, secondaire?



Tu parles des préférences de Carnet d'adresse ?
J'ai regardé les miennes, j'y trouve également deux comptes, un pour l'Apple ID et l'autre pour l'adresse en me.com. En décochant un des deux, je n'ai plus de doublons.

Un problème résolu !
Par contre je n'arrive toujours pas à synchroniser mes agendas.


----------



## glop06 (13 Octobre 2011)

LWayne a dit:


> Tu parles des préférences de Carnet d'adresse ?
> J'ai regardé les miennes, j'y trouve également deux comptes, un pour l'Apple ID et l'autre pour l'adresse en me.com. En décochant un des deux, je n'ai plus de doublons.
> 
> Un problème résolu !
> Par contre je n'arrive toujours pas à synchroniser mes agendas.



Merci beaucoup. Ca a marché pour les contacts, plus de double .
Pour le calendrier, même manipulation. Seulement une entrée. super.

Au fait quand je parlais de compte principal, secondaire, c'était dans préférences système>internet et sans fil> mail, contact, calendrier.

En tout cas merci encore. 
Plus qu'à savoir pourquoi on a un compte icloud principal et secondaire?


----------



## nokiwi (13 Octobre 2011)

LWayne a dit:


> Je n'ai pas eu plus de manipulation à faire pour récupérer les contacts sur iCloud. Par contre je n'ai pas encore récupéré mes calendriers. Regarde dans les préférences de Carnet d'adresses, dan sels Comptes, que la case Activer ce compte soit bien cochée pour le compte iCloud, ça vient peut-être de là ?


 
J'ai tout coché, aussi bien dans les préfères iCloud, que dans les préfères de mon Carnet d'adresses ou de mon Calendrier.

Je sais vraiment plus quoi faire.


----------



## shaoling (13 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Comment synchroniser les contacts de l'iPhone vers le Mac via l'iCloud ?
Tout est activé sur l'iPhone au niveau de l'iCloud, tout est également activé sur le Mac au niveau de l'iCloud.
Cependant sur mon Macbook je n'ai que 3 contacts, et sur mon iPhone j'ai tous mes contacts que j'aimerai synchroniser afin qu'ils soient également présents sur mon Macbook.

A noter que les 3 petits contacts que j'ai sur le Mac, eux sont bien présents sur l'iPhone, or j'aimerai que tous mes contacts de l'iPhone (environ 80), soient aussi sur le Mac, ce qui n'est pas le cas.

Mes contacts iPhone se synchronisent déjà sur mon compte GMail, est-ce cela qui les empêche de se synchroniser aussi sur l'iCloud ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Kriskool (14 Octobre 2011)

moi aussi certains contacts sur iMac sont doublés et par sur mes iDevices !!
je n'arrive pas a envoyer des mails a certains contacts de mon carnet d'adresses sur mon iMac!
bugs aussi sur iCloud.com : freeze... non reponse..
pas génial le lancement d'iCloud !

franchement j'etais sur PC windows 7 avant et j'avais no probleme de synchro avec Hotmail : contacts, mails, calendrier... je commence a regretter..​


----------



## Vinzzz25 (14 Octobre 2011)

Bonsoir ,
j'ai eu des doublons dans mon carnet d'adresse sur mon mac et pas sur http://www.icloud.com/ .  les calendriers quant à eux n'étaient pas synchronisés.
La manip => il faut aller ds pref syst , cliquer sur icloud , cocher puis décocher contacts ,calendriers ... 
une fenêtre surgit vous demandant la suppression de copies faites ok . si vous n'avez plus rien sur le mac , pas d'affolements , refaites la manip ,recochez  et ça rentre ds l'ordre . 

Sur iphone , je ne peux pas vous dire , j'ai pas fait la mise à jour ..
c'est vrai que c'est quand même un peu prise de tête ...
j'espère avoir été clair ....


----------



## mambi (16 Octobre 2011)

Salut,

En fait c normale qu'il y'a des doublons, vérifier sur vos préférences vous verrez qu'il y'a deux enregistrement, un sur vos macs l'autre apres avoir activé iCloud sur celui si, 

tout ce qu'il faut faire c de sauvegardez vos cals et contactes (précaution oblige) et puis de supprimé les cals sur vos macs et les contacte sur vos mac, comme ça il ne restera que iCloud pour gérer vos cals et contactes.

bien à vous,


----------



## Franck0683 (23 Février 2012)

bonjour 
quand j enregistre un contact a partir de mon mail sur mon imac il rentre sur le carnet d adresse de mon mac et non d icloud
comment faire pour qu il soit directement sur le carnet d adresse d icloud
merci


----------



## SeSaSu (13 Mars 2012)

Vinzzz25 a dit:


> Bonsoir ,
> j'ai eu des doublons dans mon carnet d'adresse sur mon mac et pas sur http://www.icloud.com/ .  les calendriers quant à eux n'étaient pas synchronisés.
> La manip => il faut aller ds pref syst , cliquer sur icloud , cocher puis décocher contacts ,calendriers ...
> une fenêtre surgit vous demandant la suppression de copies faites ok . si vous n'avez plus rien sur le mac , pas d'affolements , refaites la manip ,recochez  et ça rentre ds l'ordre .
> ...



Super, merci pour la manip, elle marche nickel


----------



## jpultra (14 Mars 2012)

Merci beaucoup SeSaSu, ta manipulation marche du tonnerre !
Bonne journée !


----------



## SeSaSu (14 Mars 2012)

Merci, je suis flatté mais elle est pas de moi la manip 

Toute la gloire revient à Vinzzz25


----------



## jpultra (21 Mars 2012)

SeSaSu a dit:


> Toute la gloire revient à Vinzzz25



Gloire alors à  Vinzzz25


----------



## neeko (2 Avril 2012)

Les joies de l'ergonomie sur Mac à l'ère du "nuage". 

Toujours se méfier des nuages...  Moi j'ai même des TRIPLONS sur mon agenda. Quelle daube.


----------



## chewbaka (27 Juillet 2012)

Vinzzz25 a dit:


> Bonsoir ,
> j'ai eu des doublons dans mon carnet d'adresse sur mon mac et pas sur http://www.icloud.com/ .  les calendriers quant à eux n'étaient pas synchronisés.
> La manip => il faut aller ds pref syst , cliquer sur icloud , cocher puis décocher contacts ,calendriers ...
> une fenêtre surgit vous demandant la suppression de copies faites ok . si vous n'avez plus rien sur le mac , pas d'affolements , refaites la manip ,recochez  et ça rentre ds l'ordre .
> ...



Merci beaucoup pour cette explication simple et efficace !!!!


----------



## vivine (9 Octobre 2012)

Salut à tous je suis nouvelle sur ce site. J'aurai une question concernant la récupération de mes contacts ! voilà, suite à la nelle version IOS 6, j'ai installé iCloud sur mon iphone 4, l'installation s'est bien passée etc etc...mais le problème c'est que dans mes contacts je n'ai plus de numero de telephone mais les adresses mails ...bref, j'ai du faire une synchronisation de contacts etc..donc lorsque je me connecte à iCloud, mes contacts téléphoniques y figurent !!! donc j'aimerai les récupérer et les remettre dans mes contacts telephoniques de mon iphone ! de l'aide SPV merci


----------



## Mac*Gyver (15 Octobre 2012)

salut,

J'ai le meme probleme que toi vivine.
En fait, si je regarde de pres, pour plusieurs de mes fiches, elles ont toutes la mentiosn "sur mon mac" et "sur icloud".

Par contre si je clique sur "sur mon mac" a l' interieur de la fiche, il m'ouvre la fiche avec le numero de tel.
Mais si je  clique sur "sur icloud" a l' interieur de cette meme fiche, il m'ouvre la fiche sans le numero de tel (ce qui indiquerait que cela n'est pas bien renseigné sur Icloud ?)

Bref, comment synchroniser le tout?
Car sur Icloud j'ai pleins de numeros de telephone qui manquent (je le vois bien si me me connecte au site web icloud).

quelle misere ce systeme....


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2012)

Quand tu connectes ton iPad ou iPhone à ton Mac, il est écrit:

*"Vos contacts sont synchronisés avec iCloud en mode OTA. Vous pouvez également choisir de les synchroniser avec ce ordinateur. Cela pourrait entraîner la duplication de données affichées sur votre appareil."*

idem pour les calendriers.

*Il ne faut donc pas cocher ces 2 rubriques.*


----------



## Mac*Gyver (16 Octobre 2012)

bon, j'ai suivi les tuto d apple (http://support.apple.com/kb/TS3998?viewlocale=fr_FR) qui conseillent de decocher Contacts des prefs Icloud pendant qq minutes puis de rcocher.

Au final, j'ia maintenant des triplons voire des quadruplons pour certaisn de mes contacs.

Merci apple....


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2012)

La première fois, j'avais aussi tout en double.
J'ai fais le nettoyage manuellement.
J'ai décoché *en permanence.*
Et maintenant tout se synchronise parfaitement, automatiquement et sans connexion.
Il faut évidemment qu'iCloud soit configuré correctement sur tous tes appareils.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h43 ----------

C'est évidemment dans iTunes qu'il faut décocher.


----------



## Mac*Gyver (16 Octobre 2012)

bon j'ai resolu mon probleme (tout viré le icloud, passé un coup de nettoyage au cas ou, reconfig de Icloud).

Du coup, j'ai qu'un carnet "Sur Icloud" dans mes contacts et il m'a l'air complet.

Par contre, je viens de realiser d'ou est venu mon probleme et le voici: j'ai un nokia C5-00  que je veux synchroniser avec. Je viens de faire la manip avec isync et ca m'a cree dans Contacts un carnet "Sur mon mac".

Comment faire? Pourquoi il differencie Sur Icloud de Sur mon mac ?

comment virer Sur mon mac maintenant ? (apparement, je peux pas l effacer)


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2012)

Je suis désolé, je ne vois pas bien ton problème.


----------



## Jacques L (28 Octobre 2012)

Je n'ai pas isync  c'est grave docteur?
Et je suis certain que je l'avais dans les utilitaires autrefois, une disparition liée à ML? mais vraiment je n'y crois pas.


----------



## Mac*Gyver (28 Octobre 2012)

faudriat que je fasse une copie d'ecran.

Sur mon carnet d'adresse, j' ai 2 "groupes" (a gauche): *Icloud* et *Sur mon Mac*

Le deuxieme etant cree par ma synchro via Isync (le soft qui sync avec mon Nokia).

C'est 2 groupes de contacts sont distincts et c'est le probleme.
Si j'ajoute un numero de tel sur mon Nokia, exemple Pamela A. rencontree dans la rue, je rentre chez moi, synchronise mon nokia avec mon mac, ce contacts va s'ajouter dans le "groupe" sur mon mac mais pas Icloud, du coup il ne va pas se propager mes mes autres macs ou ipad.

Resultats, je la rapelle pas car je trouve plus son numero si je suis en deplacement avec mon macbook.
C' est balot... (ok, je pourrais regarder son num sur mon Nokia mais c'est pas la le probleme ).

Vous me suivez? un galere cette gestion de contacts sous mac


----------



## Jacques L (24 Octobre 2013)

avec Mavericks, avec les préférence système, dans Icloud en décochant et cochant contacts on synchronise et fusionne avec ceux présents sur le Mac, rien de bien nouveau, si on décoche à nouveau on on voit toujours sur le Mac l'ensemble des contacts existants

Conclusion, en étant coché dans les pref.system, on n'a de visible que la version Icloud dans contact, même si les contacts sont bien présents dans le Mac et plus du tout de problème de doublons.


----------

